# Definitely NOT The Way To Start The Day.....



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi All,

Most likely controversial subject to some forum members.

But I have been asked by the owners of our very private, dead end (at the river Kwaii, and ex-husband, and still half owners of all the residential properties, home on the river); to clean this Soi (Thai for Street) up of stray canine, and feline, pests.

Which given the local custom is to poison them, I have done as more humane alternative for about a month.

After this morning (7am local time);..... NO MORE though.

Using lead 20 grams, and from about a 45 degree down angle, at a range of approximately 4.5 meters, walking slowly, was a feline. A perfect cervical vertebrae, 1 shot, 1 kill as usual, I thought.

Not today, side on shot, strolling leg toward me just raised its shoulder at the critical moment; and despite a shocking hit, and a badly injured feline limping off: a ricochet, at believe it or not approx. 45 degrees, over 3.5 meters, to break my opposite neighbours louvre window.

Fortunately she was not up, and no plasma TV behind the window, just a heavy wall unit which stopped the lead.

Left me paying for the damage, and she is being pretty good about it: but it could of been so much worse potentially.

So no more residential area shooting for me, except on my home range; and the very occasional King Cobra, which all want me to kill when they are found in the market areas etc.

Now in my not so limited experience, lead is not supposed to do this.

It is supposed to deform, and dump all its energy, on the first thing it hits (hopefully what you are aiming at); and not to ricochet.

Although if can occur once, it is a sure thing it will occur again.

So no more firing across the Soi (street) for me.

Cheers Aussie Allan ....... & Be Careful All, ....... These Slingshots We Use Are Dangerous


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your expensive problem amigo. But, shit does happen and even our wonderful Jeorg offed one of his windows from a ricochet.

I can understand that a SS could be more humane than poison although I would find it incredibly difficult to do .(Must be a British thing but I would find it easier to kill or hurt a person than a dog or cat) But, given that you have this situation might a slingbow be the answer? Very much 'one shot, one kill' and no ricochets.

It's very easy to make one or convert a SS.

Just a thought


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I shot a soft Birch tree face on at 5M on Monday to check penetration of my new Lead 11mm balls assuming as you did that Lead left most its energy at the impact point. Oblivious I fired, and well like you said Allan Lead can bounce it came straight back at me! The speed was a fraction of the initial shot but the shock of this split second was horrifying! The subject matter is not controversial either in my opinion you live in a part of the world very different to mine the control of felines is necessary there!

And just read Ruthie's post surely a sling bow would be the way to go?...


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool Ruthiexxxxx,

However it easier, given many of the Thai neighbours do not like it, but are too afraid of the ex-husbands power to have them kicked out, to say anything.

For me to just say to him; no sorry, it is just too dangerous for me to do from now on: and let the neighbours know of my decision.

As it is, the Soi is now pretty much clear of the strays; and I think even an empty sling aimed at them, will scare away any that come in.

This way it is a win/win for the neighbours, and myself; with the owners not too unhappy with the results to date anyway.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yea BCluxor,

Right, wrong, or indifferent, I practice so much at a variety of ranges, with a variety of weights of shot from 20, 25, 30 and 35 gram; that in memory of the last several years, this is the only animal I have allowed to escape wounded; and I am disgusted with myself.

I agreed to the owners request, for only what I believed were the "right" reasons, of being more humane: and to date, this has been the case. As I have not since I started had to "finnish off" any animal; as it has been well and truly dead from my first shot.

But for my reasoning above in my reply to Ruthie, no more; and win/win for everyone, I hope.

Also sorry to hear of your boomerang return shot from the tree.

Although I bet the tree huggers are grinning.

Just kidding around.

Cheers Allan


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Sorry to hear about your expensive problem amigo. But, **** does happen and even our wonderful Jeorg offed one of his windows from a ricochet.I can understand that a SS could be more humane than poison although I would find it incredibly difficult to do .(Must be a British thing but I would find it easier to kill or hurt a person than a dog or cat) But, given that you have this situation might a slingbow be the answer? Very much 'one shot, one kill' and no ricochets.It's very easy to make one or convert a SS.Just a thought


No it's certainly not a British thing, you insult us. In case you missed the point Aussie Allan is Australian; but then the good people of Australia don't shoot cats and dogs either.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey generally I'd agree also about shooting cats and dogs, although even in Australia, feral cats are a real native wildlife problem.

However, here things are very different, hygiene in living conditions for most, is almost non existent.

Hence rats and mice are a real issue.

Likewise local government waste/trash/garbage collection, equals a large blue barrel sized bin; every 400 meters or so, to service possibly 500 businesses, and residences in that vicinity.

Emptied twice a week.

Hence not enough, and overflowing with plastic trash bags; which the strays tear to pieces, for scraps.

Many of the stray, or Soi dogs, being Pit Bulls, or Pit Bull crosses; and very nasty pieces of work if you go near them when they have scavenged a feed.

So as the saying goes, walk a mile in my shoes, before you judge me; or my actions: or alternatively the only insult may be to your own common sense; even though common sense now days seems to almost be an oxymoron.

Also just in case anyone does not know what an oxymoron is.

It is two words which cannot be used together in the same sentence, as they are direct opposites, or totally contradictory to each other.

In this case meaning common, and sense; are direct opposites, or directly contradictory; which unfortunately is often the real case worldwide now-a-days.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, that was entirely predictable. Should have deleted this thread when I first saw it. I sincerely hope we have heard the last on this subject.


----------

